
Introducing Project Paper Cuts - kanishkdudeja
https://blog.github.com/2018-08-28-announcing-paper-cuts/
======
StefanKarpinski
This is actually the most exciting "feature announcement" that GitHub has made
in a long time for me. User experience is to a large extend a sum of little
things. Being able to select and copy diff contents without the ± markers is a
great example and very much appreciated already!

------
zacwest
I'm not holding out hope. They recently made it very difficult to edit PR
descriptions as a result of the change to make it easier to "copy the URL of a
comment"[1].

Previously there was an edit button. Now there's 2 buttons: "add a reaction"
and "•••" which has a sub-menu containing copy URL & edit. I wonder which of
all 3 of these I'm most likely to want.

In effect they've added a huge paper cut for me, not removed one.

[1]: [https://blog.github.com/changelog/2018-08-17-copy-url-
commen...](https://blog.github.com/changelog/2018-08-17-copy-url-comment-
action/)

------
alecbenzer
Unsure how much this will actually improve things, but I'm at least hopeful
that they're thinking about the problem in this way; my issues with GitHub
have very much been in the "death by a thousand cuts" camp.

------
wemdyjreichert
Hey look, they took feedback rather than banning all extensions that modified
github! Good job, guys. Take a hint, Slack.

------
beaconstudios
fingers crossed they fix PR discussions becoming hard to find after you update
the commented area. That's been a bugbear for me for quite some time.

~~~
alecbenzer
They seem to be rolling out and/or maybe A/B testing the basics of comment
resolution, which is promising. Hiding comments when the chunk gets updated
seemed like a poor approximation of actual comment resolution, so if they're
implementing the latter in earnest, they might fix the approximation.

